# Black Belt Forms for your TSD School



## JWLuiza (Dec 6, 2006)

In my school we only have first and second degree forms.  To test for third, you can do whatever form you want.  I'm choosing my second degree forms now.

Here is a list of our 1st and 2nd degree forms:

1st: Chinte, Bassai Dai, Kanku Dai, Sa Bang Kwan, Jion, Chinto

2nd: Kae Bek (An ITF TKD form), Sip Soo, Enpi, Lohai, TenChi (made up by some dude in the 60/70s), Bassai Sho, Kanku Sho, Naihanchi 3

Chung-mu used to be a 1st degree form for us.

I need to pick 3 to perform and six to have "down" total for my test.

I can also pick from outside the list to perform for one choice.  I'll probably do Ee Sip Sa Bo (Nijyushiho).

Anyone else got a list of BB forms?


----------



## rmclain (Dec 6, 2006)

1st Dan forms:  Chang Kwon (Offensive), No Hai, Chulki Cho Dan, Bong Hyung Sa Chol
2nd Dan forms: Chang Kwon (Defensive), Ahm Hak, Chulki Yi Dan
3rd Dan forms: Bassai So, Wanshu, Chulki Sam Dan
4th Dan forms: So Ho Yon, Taijo Kwon, Cha un, Kong Son Kun, Ban Wol
5th Dan forms: Oh Ship Sa Bo, Jin Soo, Bong Hyung Oh Chol
6th Dan forms: Ship Pal, Sabang Kwon
7th Dan forms: Palgi Kwon (only one I can remember for this level)

R. McLain


----------



## JWLuiza (Dec 6, 2006)

Sa bang kwan is 6th Dan at your school?

I tested with it at first... But many schools put it at 4th or higher.  I'd love to get a chance to work out with a GM Kim Soo student!!!

Thanks for the post.


----------



## rmclain (Dec 7, 2006)

JWLuiza said:


> Sa bang kwan is 6th Dan at your school?
> 
> I tested with it at first... But many schools put it at 4th or higher. I'd love to get a chance to work out with a GM Kim Soo student!!!
> 
> Thanks for the post.


 
In 1993, Grandmaster Kim Ki-whang taught SaBang Kwon to Grandmaster Kim Soo and asked him to preserve it.  I didn't ask why he put the form at 6th Dan, but assume it is because he wanted his most dedicated long-term students learning it from him.

Here's a story on how we got the form: http://www.kimsookarate.com/contributions/kimKiwhangLegacy/kimkiwhang.pdf


If you are ever in Arlington, please visit our dojang.

R. McLain


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what you mean...we have to know _all_ the forms we've learned. 

For tests, though, we usually do the highest regular form we know (jin tae for me...correct my spelling if it's wrong), the highest kee-ma form we know (kee ma hyung sam dan for me), the highest bong form we know (bong hyung sam dan), and one of the pyong ahn forms, typically the one with the level above which we are (since I'm an e-dan, that means pyong ahn sam dan for me). But of course they can ask us to do any form below that, and we have to know it. 

Is it worse than pre-testing, when I had to do hyung sam bu through pyong ahn o dan with no choon bee in between forms? Yeah.

Anyway, hope that was helpful. I dunno what forms are next for me, but I'll find out when I get there.


----------



## bigkicks (Jan 18, 2007)

speaking of black belt forms; has anyone seen or have a link to the neh gong katas. i belive there are three: cho dan, e dan , and sam dan. also if anyone knows the origin of these katas, it would be great.  

thanks for the help 
big kicks.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 18, 2007)

bigkicks said:


> speaking of black belt forms; has anyone seen or have a link to the neh gong katas. i belive there are three: cho dan, e dan , and sam dan. also if anyone knows the origin of these katas, it would be great.
> 
> thanks for the help
> big kicks.



ne gong referring to inner power? never heard of forms with that name. could you describe them?


----------



## bigkicks (Jan 18, 2007)

they are shen-shan katas(pardon my spelling), deep breathing. very strong powerful but slow. standard" I" formation kata, i belive they are from the original moo duk kwan system.


----------



## wade (Jan 19, 2007)

OH........MY................GOD..........................., Um, sorry, got carried away...........................


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 19, 2007)

bigkicks said:


> they are shen-shan katas(pardon my spelling), deep breathing. very strong powerful but slow. standard" I" formation kata, i belive they are from the original moo duk kwan system.



Sounds cool. If you can find a link to a video, I'd be interested to see them.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is the list of the original 39 forms of Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan, before they added chil sung or yuk ro:

Wei Ga Ryu(southern chinese)
1. Ki Cho Hyung Il Bu                                    
2. Ki Cho Hyung Ee Bu                                  
3. Ki Cho Hyung Sam Bu                               
4. Pyung Ahn Cho Dan                                 
5. Pyung Ahn Ee Dan                                    
6. Pyung Ahn Sam Dan                                
7. Pyung Ahn Sa Dan                                    
8. Pyung Ahn Oh Dan                                   
9. Bba Che (Bassai) Dae                              
10. Bba Che (Bassai) So                              
11. Jin Do                                                     
12. Oh Ship Sa Bo                                        
13. Wang Shu                                              
14. Tjin                                                         
15. So Rim Jang Kwon                                  
16. Dam De (Dam Toi)                                  
17. Kong Sang Koon Dae 
18. Kong Sang Koon So
19. Rohai Cho Dan
20. Rohai Ee Dan
21. Rohai Sam Dan
22. Ee Ship Sa (Ee Ship Sa Bo)
23. Woon Shu

Nei Ga Ryu(northern chinese)
1. Tsan Tjin
2. Jun Jang
3. Ssi San
4. Ssi Boai
5. Bae Rin Bba
6. Ssan Ssi Bbai
7. Sei San
8. So Jin
9. Sai Hoo Ah
10. Goo Reung Hoo Ah
11. Jin De (Jin Toi or Ship Soo)
12. Ji On
13. Tae Kuk Kwon
14. Ne Bo Jin (Nai Han Ji) Cho Dan
15. Ne Bo Jin (Nai Han Ji) Ee Dan
16. Ne Bo Jin (Nai Han Ji) Sam Dan

Any Other forms where either added from other Kwans of Tang Soo Do, or were created more recently, as where the Chil Sung and Yuk Ro hyung in Moo Duk Kwan. I personally only use these 39 hyung, as taught to my teacher by Hwang Kee.


----------

